# Aero cloner?



## captain1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Curious if anyone would like me to do a DYI areo cloner. I have made a bunch for friends and have the stuff to make another but dont really need another one. But if you guys/gals would like I can show you. I honestly get long roots in 5 days (depending on strain). Cost are roughly 30 dollars. You can see mine in my Grow Journal Captains DWC. Bucket styles accomodate 18 sites and have made tubs to do 90.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 8, 2010)

Do one there is alway some of us that want to learn or at least look at the pretty pictures


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes do one!!
I was hoping you would. I wanna try it out.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd be interested in checking it out.  If it looks significantly better than bubbler cloners, then it might be worth changing over.

Great smoking.


----------



## captain1 (Jan 8, 2010)

ok Ill do a bucket one and show some different options as far as sizes.


----------



## 4EVR420 (Jan 8, 2010)

captain, deffinatly looking forward to this DIY. thanx man!!!!


----------

